# New broadband connection in pune



## akash_billa (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi. I am planning for  broadband connection within a week. I live in pune. It should be unlimited and I can spend upto Rs 850.. I mainly use to download movies and games..
Please suggest me a good plan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

BSNL ULD750 is the only thing that comes to mind, maybe puneites can help you more.


----------

